# [Wet Thumb Forum]-240l



## K_era (Oct 19, 2003)

Hello everybothy! Take a look at this link and tell me what you think about my 240l tank









http://www.pbase.com/k_era


----------



## K_era (Oct 19, 2003)

Hello everybothy! Take a look at this link and tell me what you think about my 240l tank









http://www.pbase.com/k_era


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I like it!

It looks very natural, and the plants are all healthy, I guess you are on the right track!

Regards!
António Vitor


----------

